# Damn that sounds good :)



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SR20VE Dyno vid.
http://ninety-9.com/forum media/2006 01-28 SE-L Dyno.wmv


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

no numbers? You're an asshole, j/k

and yes that does sound damn fine.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

actually, some pretty crappy numbers. My A/F isn't right. I have a very nice flat line across a 10.5 A/F ratio Unfortunately, that line should be around 13.7.

I managed to make 161.0whp


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i read about that dyno on sr20forum. get the a/f right and youll be alot better


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

very nice numbers with the crappy afr.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Sounds awesome, good luck with the tuning.


----------

